# New Near-Field Monitors?



## pfmusic (Oct 27, 2019)

Hi,

Planning on buying new near field monitors soon. I have a medium sized studio room and looking to spend around £1000/$1300.

Currently looking at a few pairs listed below...

*Dynaudio LYD-7
Adam A7X 
Focal Shape 65 *

There's so many conflicting reviews and opinions about the best monitors in this price range.

I'm mainly producing soundtrack and some electro music.


Any thoughts?

Thanks
Patrick


----------



## AllanH (Oct 27, 2019)

There is also a new Kali 8" 3-way monitor for $400 each.








Kali Audio — Kali Audio's IN-8 is a best-in-class 3-way studio monitor with an 8" woofer, 4" midrange & 1" tweet.


One of the most innovative speakers ever made, Kali Audio's IN-8 is a 3-way studio monitor with an 8-inch woofer and a 4-Inch midrange with a coaxial 1-inch tweeter. The unique architecture of the Midrange and Tweeter eliminates off-axis lobing, giving the IN-8 an incredibly accurate, lifelike stere




www.kaliaudio.com





I like my JBLs, so Kali is intriguing. Kali also has well-received, if one is to believe the internet, 6, 7, and 8 inch two-way monitors.

I have not heard the Kali IN8, but it could be a worthy contender. I'm looking at a similar upgrade, other than I was honing in on LYD 48s.


----------



## LinusW (Oct 27, 2019)

Not a fan of Focal in that range. I tested Focal Alpha 50, Shape 65 and Shape Twin next to the Adam models. A7X sounds much better.
What makes LYD-7 interesting are the controls on the back. A7X sounds good but comes into its own when the room is right, no sound controls like Dynaudio.


----------



## pfmusic (Oct 27, 2019)

AllanH said:


> There is also a new Kali 8" 3-way monitor for $400 each.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, looked at the Kali speakers - some good reviews. Will investigate them more. cheers


----------



## pfmusic (Oct 27, 2019)

LinusW said:


> Not a fan of Focal in that range. I tested Focal Alpha 50, Shape 65 and Shape Twin next to the Adam models. A7X sounds much better.
> What makes LYD-7 interesting are the controls on the back. A7X sounds good but comes into its own when the room is right, no sound controls like Dynaudio.



Yeah, I'm swaying more to the Dynaudio LYD-7 from the others

Thanks


----------



## synthnut1 (Nov 13, 2019)

I’m a Dynaudio fan....nice separation, and depth of field for the $


----------

